# Market my rubs



## paspitbbq (Dec 4, 2018)

I could use some Ideas on what I can put my rubs on so people can taste it. I can not use meat because my rubs are made under the Florida Cottage law. Taster spoons with rub on it is very bold. Thanks


----------



## kit s (Dec 4, 2018)

How about rubs for animal proteins or something along that line?


----------



## paspitbbq (Dec 4, 2018)

You can make some food product like rubs, jams bread but no sauces in your home kitchen.


----------



## paspitbbq (Dec 4, 2018)

thanks for the post nuts not bad.


----------



## bregent (Dec 4, 2018)

Where are you trying to sell these? Farmers Market, temp events? 

Although it may not help right now, cottage food laws are becoming less restrictive. California just passed AB-626 and other states are passing similar laws.


----------



## paspitbbq (Dec 4, 2018)

yes to the farmers market lol to rub my nuts


----------

